# Code 83 vs Code 100 ...discussion



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I was at the hobby shop the other day and was talking gent who runs the place. I told him that I had two layouts to do,...a small 4 x 5 which will be for my grandkids, and a 6 x 8 for me. The small layout gets done first (learning curve) and I will do the big one later. I told him I was going to use Flextrack Code 83 for the kids board, and flextrack 100 for mine. The smidge of extra height the 100 affords would give the trains a bit more to grip was my thinking. The gent said I should reverse things,...use the 100 for the kids and the 83 for my board because the 83 is more realistic. I am not so concerned with that degree of realism... more on performance. I have a boat load of 83 that I was going to use on the kids board. Okay lads,.... weigh in on this. I'm itching to start laying track!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why do you think code 100 gives you more grip? That's the first time I've ever heard this stated.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

It's taller.....just my take.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think that has any bearing on traction.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

So,... I can do it any way I want... Cool. I have a boat load of 83 that I wanted to use on the kids board.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's your RR, do it any way you want.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Per above, I wouldn't associate rail height with "grip". Doesn't really come into play. Grip is more a function of car weight, wheel traction, etc.

If old / used locos come into play, some of those might have wheel flanges sized more for 100 than 83.

But if you have lots of the 83, I think it makes sense to put it to good use!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No difference in grip at all because that comes from the width of the rail not the height. :thumbsup:
The only difference is that some older cheaper rolling stock with plastic wheels might try and derail on the shorter rail, so just change them over to metal wheel sets and you'll be good if you run into that!


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm going back to my original plan. The kids board get the 83,... my board in 100. Sean,... I know I read ...something,...somewhere,...that you wrote about the difference. I just could not remember what it was. Thanx for the regurgitation!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

By "difference", it's simply a matter of rail height and proportion. The 83 is more protypical of real track. The number is the rail height in decimal inches ... 100 is 0.100" tall, 83 is 0.083" tall.

TJ


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I do have an engine that, when run on the 83, makes a "clackety clack" sound which I attribute to the wheels touching the ties. It is an old Bachman SF Diesel engine. That engine is going to the grandkids, so they will just have to deal with the sound.....
I have not bought my engines yet...except for a couple of switchers. I am going to buy the engines brand spankin new at the lil hobby shop that I frequent.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

It has been a while since I had an HO layout, but mine had code 83, cheap Locomotives and some older ones did not like to stay on 83, I would use 100 on the kids, he will run faster and be more apt to buy cheaper Locomotives and use 83 on yours, more realistic looking and you are probably not going to be constantly seeing how fast they can go.


----------

